# How Far Have You Gotten Romantically/Sexually?



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing for me, not even close, not even an inkling.mushy:?:sigh:no:|

Edit: I decided not to post this poll but it posted anyway, and without any questions besides...:?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had a girlfriend for a short period & done the oral game but that's it. I've been alone since then & overall, not bothered to much by it. It might be different if I hooked up with someone who has SA/depression, we could both wallow in self-loathing and it would be beautiful, lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've done everything imaginable. My god, the stories.... the stories. If a homemade cardboard Joe Pesci cut-out doesn't count as a sexual conquest, then that's a world I don't want to live in. That man got it so bad. He's now ripped into pieces inside a trash bag; that's how much of an animal I am. Yes, I'm single, boys.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Shoot, I decided not to post it because I couldn't think of good poll options, but it still posted I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a few girlfriends in high school one of which lasted for ten years with a few of those years being married. I haven't had any relationships since though.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I've had sexies if that is what you're asking.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a gf right now and I'm very happy with her in every way possible. She's the love of my life. (sorry for being all sentimental and sh*t)


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Drella said:


> I've done everything imaginable. My god, the stories.... the stories. If a homemade cardboard Joe Pesci cut-out doesn't count as a sexual conquest, then that's a world I don't want to live in. That man got it so bad. He's now ripped into pieces inside a trash bag; that's how much of an animal I am. Yes, I'm single, boys.


I also made a homemade cutout! Every Halloween I gather two other men and a baby and recreate the scene from that movie with the cutout in the background that everyone thinks is a ghost. Boy, Driving Miss Daisy is a good movie.


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

My relationship was weird, to say the least...

I acted like a total beta male, so I didn't understand what was going on at the time, but I totally ruined something that could have been good. 

Anyway, I actually had sexual intercourse with the girl (once), but no oral sex for either person, and we only made out once, which happened a few days after.


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

I made out with A chick at my friends house A few months ago... Still not sure how I feel about it. Had 1 GF in highschool for like 2 weeks but that was pretty much A joke.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a relatively brief romantic/sexual relationship once. It was awkward and neither of us knew what we were doing, but I still miss her. Kinda pathetic, really.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been in a serious, long term relationship for three years now (and he recently proposed to me), so yes, it's pretty conclusive that we've done everything from oral to the real deal: sex, and many, many times.

I do realise how very lucky I am, and i'm very appreciative of everything I have with my fiancé.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Me too. i haven't been one romantically/sexually. Too hard for me. How do people actually do it??


----------

